# Target Circle (formerly Target Red)



## starmaster1000 (Feb 5, 2019)

Ahh, "Red," our cashier nightmare that replaced the "push a REDcard on every guest" and turned into confusion by Karens everywhere ("ew no I don't need another credit card!") is finally being rebranded. 

Program is being expanded after being piloted in the Dallas-Fort Worth metroplex for the last year or so.

Guests get 1% from mostly every non-REDcard purchase to use later (loaded on a "gift card" on your Target app). Can't combine with RC, except sometimes they do promos where you can, and you get 1% back and still save the 5%, but otherwise it's one or the other. 

Expanding to more cities as of Feb. 19.








						Target is taking its new loyalty program to more cities
					

Target plans to take a revamped loyalty program that's been in somewhat of a stealth mode to five new markets on Feb. 19: Charlotte, North Carolina; Denver, Indianapolis, Kansas City and Phoenix.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## NKG (Feb 5, 2019)

The only thing people won't like is not being able to use both but Karen will find a way....


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 5, 2019)

NKG said:


> The only thing people won't like is not being able to use both but Karen will find a way....


Lol I mean unfortunately we can't credit anything at the store level. 

Surprisingly, even in a High-Karen-Volume yes-store, this has never been an issue.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 5, 2019)

@NKG one thing I have needed to explain was returned items that earn the 1%... If you return it, you lose the 1% of the item's value from your Target Circle credit.
And yes, if you already spent the virtual credit, your Circle balance will go negative.


----------



## NKG (Feb 5, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> @NKG one thing I have needed to explain was returned items that earn the 1%... If you return it, you lose the 1% of the item's value from your Target Circle credit.
> And yes, if you already spent the virtual credit, your Circle balance will go negative.



No way around it? Asking for Karen


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 5, 2019)

NKG said:


> No way around it? Asking for Karen


Lol nope. I haven't heard of Guest Relations fixing it either.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 5, 2019)

I guess the only workaround would be a no-receipt return? But then you're only screwing yourself with that ID 12 month limit.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 5, 2019)

Such a good move to rename. Red was just confusing.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 28, 2019)

Target Circle - https://circle.target.com/enroll 
Looks like you can join Circle by going directly to the enroll page, skipping the zip code check. They are offering $5 gift card when you purchase anything. Free lunch yum


----------



## ShortTM (May 28, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Target Circle - https://circle.target.com/enroll
> Looks like you can join Circle by going directly to the enroll page, skipping the zip code check. They are offering $5 gift card when you purchase anything. Free lunch yum


You can also scan the barcode on your receipt using the Target app. That's how I did it


----------



## jackandcat (May 28, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> Target Circle - https://circle.target.com/enroll  Looks like you can join Circle by going directly to the enroll page, skipping the zip code check. They are offering $5 gift card when you purchase anything. Free lunch yum


If we aren't in the zip code areas, can we join Circle going direct to the enroll page while still keeping it linked to our existing target.com account?


----------



## ShortTM (May 28, 2019)

jackandcat said:


> If we aren't in the zip code areas, can we join Circle going direct to the enroll page while still keeping it linked to our existing target.com account?


I'm not in one of the participating areas but I was able to join by scanning the barcode on my receipt. Only thing is I don't have all the features yet since it's not in my area. I think I had issues when I tried to signup via the target website


----------



## GoodyNN (May 28, 2019)

Are you talking about the barcode we use for returns? Or is there a second barcode coming up for Circle? 

And when I try to use that link, it takes me to a "verify zip code" page.


----------



## PackAndCry (May 28, 2019)

I know it lets you enroll if you scan a rewrap ticket.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 28, 2019)

set your home store to one in a Circle market and then it'll enroll you


----------



## ShortTM (May 28, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Are you talking about the barcode we use for returns? Or is there a second barcode coming up for Circle?
> 
> And when I try to use that link, it takes me to a "verify zip code" page.


I believe it's the barcode fo returns. It's been awhile but I'm almost positive


----------



## Creek (May 28, 2019)

Don't do this but imagine all the money you could make if you somehow got a list of all the receipt numbers on black friday and could input them all then buy something then quit.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 28, 2019)

Creek said:


> Don't do this but imagine all the money you could make if you somehow got a list of all the receipt numbers on black friday and could input them all then buy something then quit.



Imagine the prison time when caught too.


----------



## Creek (May 29, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Imagine the prison time when caught too.


Oof yea. My friend who works at Einsteins bagels and did this with their reward points, only got coached ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## vyrt (Aug 25, 2019)

Heard it’s rolling nationwide come October.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 25, 2019)

vyrt said:


> Heard it’s rolling nationwide come October.


Unless it was delayed the original timeline said early September


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 25, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Unless it was delayed the original timeline said early September



i think it's gonna be october now, because the september addendum has us spending an hour training each guest advocate on our loyalty offerings, including a Target Circle training that's gonna be released mid september


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 25, 2019)

How people gonna sign up when we don't have the new POS? They wont, *gasp*, make an update to the old one will they?


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 25, 2019)

They input their phone number into the card reader screen and then agree to receive text messages ad nauseum.

Or they sign up using the wallet app.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 26, 2019)

POS was updated 2 weeks ago in Circle stores to force Guest to either tap "Enter phone number" or "Thanks not today" before transaction gets to Total screen. Or Guest can scan Wallet.

If Guest doesn't do this, an error appears on screen when you hit TOTAL and won't let you move forward. Guest must answer prompt. So annoying.


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 26, 2019)

I hate that I can’t even press TOTAL. I’ve started pressing the button for them if they pull out cash or just tell them to put their phone number in or not, while I am scanning items. They still look at it dumbfounded.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Aug 26, 2019)

So RedCard users will occasionally get offers to get the 1%? Are there other benefits that RedCard users will get?


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 26, 2019)

There's Target Circle specific coupons/deals so while RC users don't benefit from the 1%, they do benefit in other ways.

For example, this week there is an "exclusive" coupon for Target Circle members that gives 10% off all food and beverage purchases.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Aug 26, 2019)

Oh, okay thanks!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 26, 2019)

BullseyeBabe said:


> So RedCard users will occasionally get offers to get the 1%? Are there other benefits that RedCard users will get?


Last year we did just that (1% plus the 5%) but it's not a to-be-expected promotion. Promotions are random.


----------



## NKG (Aug 26, 2019)

😑😑😑 Guests hate that you can't  just pay and leave now. We have to tell them to just say not today 🙄


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 26, 2019)

NKG said:


> 😑😑😑 Guests hate that you can't  just pay and leave now. We have to tell them to just say not today 🙄



This is why I always use the self-checkout


----------



## starmaster1000 (Aug 28, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> This is why I always use the self-checkout


We're forced at our store to approach every Guest at SCO and inform them of Target Circle. I prefer a lane shift now.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Aug 29, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> We're forced at our store to approach every Guest at SCO and inform them of Target Circle. I prefer a lane shift now.



This is the part where I stop shopping at Target after work and start going to Walmart, if this keeps happening. I don't want to talk to anyone after I get off work.


----------



## Mikuhl (Aug 29, 2019)

If anyone has signed up for circle a long time ago but hasn't logged in can you go to Target Circle - https://circle.target.com/dashboard and when it does the little tour thing to copy the url of the bullseye pictures. (They are svg so you cant copy or save, only copy the url) There's like one of him with confetti and its cute and I accidentally skipped past them.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 29, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> If anyone has signed up for circle a long time ago but hasn't logged in can you go to Target Circle - https://circle.target.com/dashboard and when it does the little tour thing to copy the url of the bullseye pictures. (They are svg so you cant copy or save, only copy the url) There's like one of him with confetti and its cute and I accidentally skipped past them.





			https://ephmedia.giphy.com/c4804b9d-c1bd-4690-89b4-051dc13c8f4c.gif
		


I broke it


----------



## RunForACallBox (Aug 29, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> If anyone has signed up for circle a long time ago but hasn't logged in can you go to Target Circle - https://circle.target.com/dashboard and when it does the little tour thing to copy the url of the bullseye pictures. (They are svg so you cant copy or save, only copy the url) There's like one of him with confetti and its cute and I accidentally skipped past them.





			https://circle.target.com/static/media/bullseye-fullbody-confetti-closed-eyes-red.c5b0e2c9.svg
		



			https://circle.target.com/static/media/bullseye-fullbody-confetti-birthday-red.86164528.svg


----------



## tholmes (Aug 30, 2019)

So, I noticed today that Circle is almost a direct copy of what Best Buy does for rewards. Only difference is their system is far more useful since it can be used for ordering items shipped to home at POS and also serves as purchase history lookup. Funny that.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 4, 2019)

An update was made today for Circle members (probably in preparation for nationwide rollout). 

Any earnings before 9/04/2019 (today) were put on an eGift Card in the Wallet. So all balances for everyone today are $0.00 in the Circle line item in the Wallet.

Circle earnings will now expire – there's no listed expiration date, so I'm guessing it's 1 year from the day earned (for example, if I earn $1.01 today from my $101.00 purchase, on 9/04/2020, $1.01 will be subtracted).

Some pics from my email and Wallet below.


----------



## GoodyNN (Sep 4, 2019)

Interesting that the exclusions mentions REDcard discount, since I thought that Circle earnings were not accumulated if paying with RC.


----------



## Mikuhl (Sep 4, 2019)

It says in your screenshots that they will expire one year of no activity. Probably so they don't keep a gift card account open indefinitely for everyone who registers.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mikuhl said:


> It says in your screenshots that they will expire one year of no activity. Probably so they don't keep a gift card account open indefinitely for everyone who registers.


True, though the Wallet screenshot says "redeemed or earned" so that may mean if I keep earning rewards toward Circle, I can indefinitely add? Kind of like American Airlines' frequent flyer miles, which only expire if I don't earn or redeem any in one year.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 9, 2019)

Target announced today that Circle will be rolling out nationwide as of October 6, 2019.
Target Circle’s Rolling Out Nationwide, Making Your Target Run Even More Rewarding for You AND Your Community - https://corporate.target.com/article/2019/09/target-circle-nationwide

Key points:
1. (most important) *Cartwheel* will be rebranded as "*Target Circle Offers*" but the core functionality and the way offers are saved (scan the barcode or browse the offers from the home screen and save them) and redeemed at checkout _will not _change!
1a. [edit] Guests will now need to be Circle members to use the Circle Offers (formerly Cartwheel offers)

2. The "birthday surprise" will always be a 5% off one shopping trip (in-store only) the week of your birthday (if you disclose it after signup completion) -- that's your actual birthday + 6 days after.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 9, 2019)

Once Target Circle goes nationwide October 6, Cartwheel will be renamed to "Target Circle Offers" and guests who want to continue using this program will need to join Circle to keep taking advantage of the offers.
Target Circle’s Rolling Out Nationwide, Making Your Target Run Even More Rewarding for You AND Your Community - https://corporate.target.com/article/2019/09/target-circle-nationwide 

I do have a post about this on this other thread exclusively about Circle, but for visibility and discussion, opened this thread.








						Target Circle (formerly Target Red)
					

I hate that I can’t even press TOTAL. I’ve started pressing the button for them if they pull out cash or just tell them to put their phone number in or not, while I am scanning items. They still look at it dumbfounded.




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 9, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> Target announced today that Circle will be rolling out nationwide as of October 6, 2019.
> Target Circle’s Rolling Out Nationwide, Making Your Target Run Even More Rewarding for You AND Your Community - https://corporate.target.com/article/2019/09/target-circle-nationwide
> 
> Key points:
> ...


That’s how they’ll get people to sign up. Target circle offers. That’s smart.


----------



## RedcardReba (Sep 10, 2019)

The guests still have to scan?  Ugh....


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 10, 2019)

RedcardReba said:


> The guests still have to scan?  Ugh....


lol so many guests come through my lane, "omg Cartwheel is too hard. Why isn't it like Walmart where you get all the discounts automatically?"
Uhm... well, probably because we're not Walmart... and Walmart didn't do that either, they compared your prices to competitors in the area and gave you the difference back on a gift card... and also... they don't even do that anymore, you literally get NOTHING from shopping there... except long lines and rude staff who hate their jobs even more so than I'm hating mine right now listening to you moan.

And also the point of Cartwheel is to get you to browse through unnecessary offers you don't actually need but that make you go, "oooh, 15% off bath towels with perpendicular stripes? I really need that!"


----------



## RedcardReba (Sep 10, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> lol so many guests come through my lane, "omg Cartwheel is too hard. Why isn't it like Walmart where you get all the discounts automatically?"
> Uhm... well, probably because we're not Walmart... and Walmart didn't do that either, they compared your prices to competitors in the area and gave you the difference back on a gift card... and also... they don't even do that anymore, you literally get NOTHING from shopping there... except long lines and rude staff who hate their jobs even more so than I'm hating mine right now listening to you moan.
> 
> And also the point of Cartwheel is to get you to browse through unnecessary offers you don't actually need but that make you go, "oooh, 15% off bath towels with perpendicular stripes? I really need that!"


Most deleted cartwheel after the perks went away.  They like grocery store loyalty cards.  Sign up, you get the discount once you scan your card.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Sep 10, 2019)

Target Circle Jerk is all I can think....


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 10, 2019)

RedcardReba said:


> Most deleted cartwheel after the perks went away.  They like grocery store loyalty cards.  Sign up, you get the discount once you scan your card.


Perks? 
I joined the Target train in 2018 when Cartwheel was already in the Target app and the standalone Cartwheel was phased out.

What were the perks before?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 10, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> Perks?
> I joined the Target train in 2018 when Cartwheel was already in the Target app and the standalone Cartwheel was phased out.
> 
> What were the perks before?


There was a point system based off how often you used it. It was only a pilot the same way circle was in Dallas. It never went company wide. Also TMs would abuse it by scanning their cartwheel for guest that didn’t have a cartwheel and earning their points


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 10, 2019)

Target debuts points-based rewards program, adding more capabilities to Cartwheel | Retail Dive
					

Retail industry news, voices and jobs.  Optimized for your mobile phone.




					www.retaildive.com


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 10, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> There was a point system based off how often you used it. It was only a pilot the same way circle was in Dallas. It never went company wide. Also TMs would abuse it by scanning their cartwheel for guest that didn’t have a cartwheel and earning their points



lol this is probably why it's explicitly in the training and leader talking points for circle

"remember! team members must never benefit from a guest's transaction, including scanning guests receipts..."


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Sep 10, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> lol this is probably why it's explicitly in the training and leader talking points for circle
> 
> "remember! team members must never benefit from a guest's transaction, including scanning guests receipts..."


I’m sure it definitely does. Its apart of the reason they added missed cartwheel button. Well that and the fact they were likely going to hit with an ageist suit requiring people to have a smart phone to get cartwheel discounts. It was funny because it was only being tested in select markets but you could just say you were in that select market and everything you buy online got points. I did the same thing with circle. I’ve had it for a while even though I’m not in a test market so I earn 1% on any online order I place but I mainly did it to get the target circle exclusive coupons


----------



## JohnSith373 (Sep 11, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> There was a point system based off how often you used it. It was only a pilot the same way circle was in Dallas. It never went company wide. Also TMs would abuse it by scanning their cartwheel for guest that didn’t have a cartwheel and earning their points


The pilot seemed to include a lot more than the current pilot. I had the cartwheel perks before as a TM and a little bit after starting and it was pretty cool. A lot of guest were sad/mad that the point system was going away.
So Circle will not get 1% if you use your RedCard correct?


----------



## sunnydays (Sep 11, 2019)

correct


----------



## RedcardReba (Sep 11, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> Perks?
> I joined the Target train in 2018 when Cartwheel was already in the Target app and the standalone Cartwheel was phased out.
> 
> What were the perks before?


The program gave free stuff for using cartwheel.  If course, guests loved it.  Once those were gone, a lot of our shoppers quit using cartwheel.  The discounts weren't enough of an incentive to have to scan everything.

A rewards program that requires so much effort didn't go over well with most of our guests.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 11, 2019)

Hopefully we finally get a true missed cartwheel/circle button (scan in after the fact, no post void needed)


----------



## Leo47 (Sep 11, 2019)

Wouldn’t that be amazing if you could scan the receipt, press a K-key for missed cartwheel, scan their cartwheel and it automatically totals the difference they would have saved and let’s you refund it back to original method of payment. Omg 🤤🤤


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 11, 2019)

Makes too much sense and saves too much time and is something that is good for non-Karens' experience while taking away something that Karens can yell about, so of course Target won't pay for the programming.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 11, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> Wouldn’t that be amazing if you could scan the receipt, press a K-key for missed cartwheel, scan their cartwheel and it automatically totals the difference they would have saved and let’s you refund it back to original method of payment. Omg 🤤🤤


My theory is they don’t have it because technically cartwheel can’t be applied to past purchases but of course we need to make it right.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 11, 2019)

There could be a same day limit programmed in.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 11, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> There could be a same day limit programmed in.


Yup like the Wrong Payment K-key.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Sep 11, 2019)

JohnSith373 said:


> The pilot seemed to include a lot more than the current pilot. I had the cartwheel perks before as a TM and a little bit after starting and it was pretty cool. A lot of guest were sad/mad that the point system was going away.
> So Circle will not get 1% if you use your RedCard correct?


Correct. In fact, if you pay a $250.67 with a split tender/multiple payment of $150.00 on a REDcard and $100.67 with any other payment option, you won't earn your $1.00 or so onto the Circle 1% because a REDcard was used with the transaction. 

Only way to get the 1% is to not use a REDcard at all. 

I think Merchandise Return should also be excluded as it's technically not even your money but I digress...


----------



## Bullette (Nov 21, 2019)

I hate the way Target Circle holds up the checkout process. We have to nag guests about cards, circle, deals, imaginary coupons, other benefits.


----------



## sunnydays (Nov 21, 2019)

revise your process. our wait times haven’t increased outside of a short spike when circle first launched


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 21, 2019)

Bullette said:


> I hate the way Target Circle holds up the checkout process. We have to nag guests about cards, circle, deals, imaginary coupons, other benefits.


Most of those should be happening during the transaction while you’re ringing. Shouldn’t really add any transaction time, just fill the silent void with conversation


----------

